# Yuxin Fire Review!



## CuberRiley (Oct 14, 2015)

*Yuxin Fire Unboxing!*

Hey guys! I think my unboxing/first impressions on the Yuxin Fire turned out pretty well edited and shot!
Let me know if I should do a review on this cube, and how you guys like it. Also if you have it, what cube does it most remind you of?


----------



## MoyuFTW (Oct 14, 2015)

Nice video. But just saying, you don't really need to tell us about the box (eg. there's collin burns etc). As far I as I recall it does not affect the turning. Not many people are that interested in a box too.


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 15, 2015)

misleading title I expected a review not an unboxing


----------



## Jason Green (Oct 15, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Nice video. But just saying, you don't really need to tell us about the box (eg. there's collin burns etc). As far I as I recall it does not affect the turning. Not many people are that interested in a box too.


I like seeing the box though.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Oct 15, 2015)

Jason Green said:


> I like seeing the box though.



Shrug. Maybe it's just me. The only box I think worth looking at is the Yuxin 5x5, because that is so useful, different and cool


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Oct 15, 2015)

I find unboxings pointless. I say don't post a review until you've had time to give a well thought out response. 

Also, I think people get annoyed when a new thread is made for a video that people are already subbed to on YouTube if they are interested. Not that people shouldn't post videos on here, but sometimes it seems a bit like reaching for views.


----------



## KaijunLin (Oct 15, 2015)

The cube 火麒麟 should be Fire Kylin


----------



## CuberRiley (Oct 15, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> misleading title I expected a review not an unboxing



Sorry! I meant to put Unboxing but I had just woken up when I posted this so I was a little unsure of what I was typing. I changed it back.


----------



## CuberRiley (Oct 15, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> I find unboxings pointless. I say don't post a review until you've had time to give a well thought out response.
> 
> Also, I think people get annoyed when a new thread is made for a video that people are already subbed to on YouTube if they are interested. Not that people shouldn't post videos on here, but sometimes it seems a bit like reaching for views.


You don't like unboxings, I do. Everyone is different, and it's impossible for me to make a video that is flawless to everyone. 
I still try to keep up my reviews, and I hope that you don't see my channel as boring or terrible because of the unboxings on there.


----------



## CuberRiley (Oct 15, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Nice video. But just saying, you don't really need to tell us about the box (eg. there's collin burns etc). As far I as I recall it does not affect the turning. Not many people are that interested in a box too.


Like I said to SpeedCubeReview, I can't make a video flawless to everyone. I just throw in what I like. If you have a problem with me going briefly going over the box for five seconds, then by all means, unsubscribe. I think the box looked pretty nice for a $5 cube, so am I going to keep that out of the video just because 1 person is going to complain about it?


----------



## NSWishCuber (Oct 15, 2015)

it sounds like a yueying but i haven't felt one! nice meeting you at kpc! do you ever go to that fro-yo place?


----------



## MoyuFTW (Oct 15, 2015)

CuberRiley said:


> Like I said to SpeedCubeReview, I can't make a video flawless to everyone. I just throw in what I like. If you have a problem with me going briefly going over the box for five seconds, then by all means, unsubscribe. I think the box looked pretty nice for a $5 cube, so am I going to keep that out of the video just because 1 person is going to complain about it?



You can calm down  That's just my opinion personally. I'm just kinda used to seeing boxes, they're nearly all the same (person on one side, mechanism, some Chinese characters, clear window).


----------



## Jason Green (Oct 16, 2015)

CuberRiley said:


> You don't like unboxings, I do. Everyone is different, and it's impossible for me to make a video that is flawless to everyone.
> I still try to keep up my reviews, and I hope that you don't see my channel as boring or terrible because of the unboxings on there.


I think unboxings appeal to our kid side (and that's good to me, remember I like seeing the box and all). Think about a kid at Christmas they open the toys and end up playing with the box a lot of time. Plus I know my 5 and 4 year old would watch TMNT toy unboxings as long as I would let them.


----------



## bluesk1 (Oct 16, 2015)

thanks again to the cubblel.us


----------



## Myachii (Oct 16, 2015)

If I can suggest something - Please don't do the step-by-step unboxing shot (i.e you take a shot of you opening the package, then another of you taking one thing out, then another etc.) because it's so overused. Try think of something original that people can say "Oh, that's what CuberRiley does".


----------



## Aaron Lau (Oct 16, 2015)

Myachii said:


> If I can suggest something - Please don't do the step-by-step unboxing shot (i.e you take a shot of you opening the package, then another of you taking one thing out, then another etc.) because it's so overused. Try think of something original that people can say "Oh, that's what CuberRiley does".



*cough* chris olsen *cough*


----------



## Naquore (Oct 18, 2015)

Relax man your videos are great people just forget sometimes that you work hard on videos. They wont satisfy every on. Mistakes are made so dont worry about it because coming from another cuber, there aren't any mistakes besides the title (which you fixed) so dont worry too much about what they say because your commitment to this is keeping people watching good job


----------

